
Windows 8 Release Preview coming 'first week of June' - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/23/windows-8-release-preview-coming-first-week-of-june/
======
dmfdmf
I don't see a lot of excitement for Win8. The resistance to move to Win8
probably won't be as bad as Vista but I see some similarities here. I think
the market is still digesting the Win7 rollout and once again people are
asking if they really want to go through yet another OS change.

